# Zanzer



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

*Name:* Zanzer
*Age:* 16
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Arctic Wolf
*Height:* 5'8
*Weight:* 124lb 
*Tail:* Long and fluffy ^^

Hair and fur: White! And I have Knee length hair, me likes my hair ^^
Eye color: Brown
Behavior and Personality: Very friendly, likes to make friends with everybody he meets. 

Like to wear short, and a open button t-shirt mostly.
It get hot in the summer and having lots of fur makes it hotter.

Ehhh And here is a pic of me


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice! Love the picture!


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Nice! Love the picture!


Thanks ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

murr, u are a sexy one indeed


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> murr, u are a sexy one indeed


Oh Thank you ^^ Your sexy too.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

03pagea said:


> Oh Thank you ^^ Your sexy too.



-giggles- thanks hun. want to rub my belly?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Oh, so you're the Zanzer i keep seeing on #girlybois!
> 
> X3
> 
> *HAI!*



ive been trying to find the link to get there, do u have it?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> for the browser version it's
> http://www.gogloom.com/client2/index2?mainCHAT=1&network=Furnet&channel=#furnet
> :3
> then just type /join #girlybois



cool, thanks


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice picture there, Zanzer. You sound like a pretty laid-back kinda guy. ^v^


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Nice picture there, Zanzer. You sound like a pretty laid-back kinda guy. ^v^


Thanks ^^ I am really.

And kidsune  Yeah im Zanzer


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm Very nice the picture is just great :3


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks ^^ I love my fursona.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice Zanzer. Pretty cute too.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Very nice Zanzer. Pretty cute too.


Thanks talbain and i wana see a picture of your fursona!


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 10, 2008)

Hummm I'll wirte more on him later~


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm, such a cute fursona you have there.^^


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 10, 2008)

I really love white fur. Yer a very nice looking wuffy. *snuggs*


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww thanks guys ~~~~~ 

I Love my white fur.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 10, 2008)

For some reason I haven't posted in this yet.

Gawd apostrophes are so ghey! 

Zanzer, that's actually a really cool picture of your fursona =]

I like it!


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 11, 2008)

StormSong said:


> For some reason I haven't posted in this yet.
> 
> Gawd apostrophes are so ghey!
> 
> ...


Ah thanks the person who drew it, was a great person.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Love the pic


----------

